# San Francisco Ferry Building



## ccauton (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello everyone!  Here's a bracketed 3 shot image from my D7100 paired with a Tokina 12-24mm lens; processed in Photomatix and PSE13

Catch me on Instagram:  @ ccauton

Have a great weekend!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice image; it looks like you found a great location from which to do a nice pano.  Might be worth going back and trying to capture even more.


----------



## ccauton (Jun 26, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Nice image; it looks like you found a great location from which to do a nice pano.  Might be worth going back and trying to capture even more.



Thank you, sir!  Yes, the vantage point on this shot was amazing.  Gotta love them rooftop access connections!


----------



## Jasii (Jun 26, 2015)

Very Very Nice. Guess it is time for me to learn bracketing and blending multiple exposures......


----------



## ccauton (Jun 26, 2015)

Jasii said:


> Very Very Nice. Guess it is time for me to learn bracketing and blending multiple exposures......



Thank you, Kind sir!  Once you learn bracketing, you'll look at your world in 3 different shades of exposures!  hahaha!  Enjoy!


----------



## Jasii (Jun 26, 2015)

ccauton said:


> Jasii said:
> 
> 
> > Very Very Nice. Guess it is time for me to learn bracketing and blending multiple exposures......
> ...


Yes you bet! Just that, I have not touched Photoshop and Lightroom yet! Ahhhhh so much to learn......


----------



## inaka (Jul 30, 2015)

Beautiful capture and excellent vantage point.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice
(I love SF)
A bit of counter-clickwise rotation to take out the lean would be a plus.


----------



## scotts2014se (Aug 2, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> Nice
> (I love SF)
> A bit of counter-clickwise rotation to take out the lean would be a plus.


I agree, very slightly. But really nice!


----------

